# Vet wants me to switch to Science Diet



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Vets who sell Science Diet make a profit off of it....... just do your homework and you can come up with better quality than Science Diet.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I bet your vet wants to put your dog on Science Diet I/D instead of a homemade bland diet temporarily. I had to do this with my MacKenzie, and I saw a difference in 24 hours! I only had her on it for about 5 days, that was enough to get her system back to normal. With the homemade bland diet, it was costing me a fortune, she still always appeared hungry, and it didn't seem to help.

Brady was also put on that diet when he had surgery from an obstruction for about two weeks.

Once there problems were healed, they were quickly weaned back onto their Wellness Core with no problems.

Edit: I would like to add that I fed them the canned food, it appears to have better ingredients than the dry.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I wouldn't. I don't even know why vets sell or recommend it. The ingredients aren't much better than grocery store brands, but way more expensive. I had Lily on it when she was a puppy because that's what my old vet recommended, but after looking at the ingredients I switched to wellness super5mix, and she does great on it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I/d works wonders for some diarrheas. Often it is a temporary fix, then you can switch back. I hear of a lot of dogs that Blue does not agree with....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And I use the prescription diets for where they are needed... Not to make money. I do not recommend over the counter Science Diet and we do not sell it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> I/d works wonders for some diarrheas. Often it is a temporary fix, then you can switch back. I hear of a lot of dogs that Blue does not agree with....


I've heard the same thing about puppies on Blue diets. 

The Hills Prescriptives canned ID worked wonders for Toby during acute colitis episodes. It was always a temporary diet, and he was always switched back once the stomach settled down. 

I'm not familiar with your pup's poop history, but is it possible you are still dealing with an intestinal parasite like giardia? Sometimes it's hard to clear up.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

It wasn't the prescription diet. That I understand. I was just large breed puppy. I don't know what to do! If Blue doesn't agree with her because it is too rich or whatever, I don't know why Wellness or somthing like that would be any different.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Just had her poop checked today and he looked at two different samples and did not see anymore parasites. She still has two more doses of Met.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Does the vet want you to use the prescription diet? Or the regular Science Diet? If the prescription, I would try it. But if regular and you don't want to use it, perhaps another brand would work. Perhaps Blue is too rich--but I would personally prefer Eukanuba or Pro Plan over Nutro.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would switch to something that is now Blue buffalo as well.. it doesn't work well with some dogs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GingersMommy said:


> It wasn't the prescription diet. That I understand. I was just large breed puppy. I don't know what to do! If Blue doesn't agree with her because it is too rich or whatever, I don't know why Wellness or somthing like that would be any different.


Have you compared the ingredients of Blue vs. Wellness or any other brand you might consider? I'm pretty sure there are some differences between them. If you search the threads on the forum for BB for puppies, you'll find many posters complaining that that formulation doesn't agree with their pups.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max had too soft stool with Science Diet. Also vet recommended. I did some research, and settled on Eukanuba Puppy Food for large breeds. Max did very well with it. We switched to Kirkland Large breed chicken and rice at about 18 months. Ironically, the Eukanuba for Retrievers did not agree with him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There have been several people comment that their pups had loose stools with BB puppy food.

My two adults were on BB and were having problems until I switched them both to Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach last year. Remy was having stomach problems, he had them from the beginning after I adopted him from my County Shelter. Roxy's stomach has always been sensitive and her coat had gotten very dry and brittle inspite the fact she was getting fish oil supplements daily. 

I talked to my Vet about BB, she had just recently attended a Seminar on BB, she said it has a lot of different ingredients in it, some dogs will do great on it while others will not. I even tried several different formulas of it, including their sensitive stomach one.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

He just wants me to use regular science diet.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i would try ProPlan or Eukanuba, i had issues as well with giardia and mushy poops. i was feeding Precise Holistic and stepped down to Precise Foundation chicken and rice..poops are finally firm. sometimes the "higher quality" foods are just too rich too many different ingredients. i also agree Blue has caused poop issues


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

GingersMommy said:


> My 19 week old has been having poop issues. The parasites appear to be gone but her poop is still not firm. It is formed but not firm. She is on Blue Large Breed Puppy. The vet wants me to switch to Science Diet. I don't mind switching from Blue but I don't think I want to switch to Science Diet. I have been thinking about Nutro.


What parasites? If it was Giardia it will take a while to fix. Try Pro Plan Chicken & Rice ALS. Easy to get and reasonable. 

I could name 6 other good C & R foods but I don't know what is available there.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have never fed regular SD, but my cousins daughter fed it to her wheltie itn's entire life---15 years. I used the Sd kidney formula, KD for Buck when he was about 10 and got his one and onlyh kidney infection. He was on it a few weeks and when all clear, back on regualr food. 

I used the RD for KayCee to get weight off her following her knee surgeries 14 months apart. Nothing else worked, it did. She was on it for about 3 months I think---many yes ago. Honey was put on the kidney KD several weeks ago due to on going kidney issue. Last check, all was fine. First it was to much protien and then Ph was really off. After her lat ruine check a couple of wees ago, I am mixing half KD and half TOTW and will hae urine checked again in a couple of weeks. If off, back to strictly KD, othewise, continue the mix.

Science Diet has it's place. The three times I have used the prescription, it worked great and did what it was suppose to. And I can tell you this, on the all breed forum, I was highly critized for putting Buck on the KD, all kinds of other suggests were made, but I went with my vet said and it worked. Was not on any forums when KayCee was on theRD


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My dogs eat Wellness, but it can be funky with loose stools happening...


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Wellness can give loose stools too?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Any food can give any dog loose stools. It depends on the individual dog and the ingredients in the formulation. In our case, our Toby did poorly on a variety of foods, but does very well on Wellness. 

If I were in your shoes, I'd be doing another giardia and coccidia check to rule out a continued parasitic infection as the cause of the soft stools. They are notoriously hard to treat.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Any food can give any dog loose stools. It depends on the individual dog and the ingredients in the formulation. In our case, our Toby did poorly on a variety of foods, but does very well on Wellness.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I'd be doing another giardia and coccidia check to rule out a continued parasitic infection as the cause of the soft stools. They are notoriously hard to treat.


Just did today. She is finishing up another round of met and got an antibiotic shot last week. He checked two different stool samples today and could find nothing.

I guess what I meant about Wellness is, are people reporting that it didn't agree with their puppy since I have seen several reports about Blue.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our Toby came with Wellness at 5 months from the rescue and did well on it, no issues. We switched to something else, and started having issues. We are back on Wellness and not messing with a good thing for him.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

How is his coat on Wellness and which one do you use?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

newport said:


> Vets who sell Science Diet make a profit off of it.......


I hear this said a lot, but I've never met a vet who prescribed a diet in order to make a profit. They prescribe prescription foods because they think it will help the dog, not to line their pockets.

If you think your vet is prescribing you unnecessary stuff in order to make a profit, get a new vet. Just don't tar all vets with that brush.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't believe he is trying to pull one over on me. I hear vets don't get alot of education on nutrition. He feeds his dogs Science Diet. Which back to the old "if it works for you" thing. After reading about dog foods (I might have been better off not too lol) I don't think SD is that great.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, finding the best food for your puppy is trial 'n error. Some owners go through many brands until they find what works best. I was lucky, I started Hank on Innova Large Breed Puppy and he did well from the start. Switched him to Innova Large Breed Adult around 9 or 10 months. 

Last Feb. I decided to make a change due to the jump in cost of Innova. I researched and decided on Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach. About 3 weeks after intorducing the new food he started itching/licking. After 2 trips to the vet + allergy shot + meds. to deter a hot spot, the problem continued. Light bulb moment - new food!

Long story short...switched him back to Innova and the itchies went away. Now, you would think a food made with sensitive skin & stomach in mind wouldn't cause a problem but it did for my guy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It's my understanding a lot of vets (not all, of course) like the Hills Company, that makes Science Diet and the Prescriptives lines, because they are open about the sourcing of the ingredients, do their own testing and research and are very available to vets for questions, consultations and advice. They allow veterinarians to tour their labs, their manufacturing plants, etc. Some (not all) of the other pet food companies aren't as forthcoming, so there "may" not be that same level of trust with those companies. I listened to one vet describe how she tried to get answers on a certain (un-named here, but I know which company) formulation and how she was given the run around by everyone she spoke with. She also asked to tour their manufacturing plant and was told it was impossible because they make it in many different places. Her level of confidence in the formulation was zero as a result.Disclaimer--this is what was relayed to me and have NO firsthand knowledge of the truth of it because I wasn't there when she made the inquiries.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

both my goldens eat wellness (one eats the chicken recipe and the othe the lamb barley and salmon recipe) and they do amazing on it. I went through a few brands with my first golden (including blue, eukanuba, and science diet) none of those foods worked for her as well as wellness has. but, feed whatever works for your dog. individual dogs do well on different brands.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

On the all breed forum (I do not go to the nutrition section anymore becaue of the bickering, many swore that vets get a HUGE kickback from Purina and Science Diet, and some ven said those company pay for the vet's schooling. When I told my vet about this he shook his head and said he wished he had known he could get them to pay for his schooling before he paid for it himself! 

One lady on there has a brother that inspects human and animal food plants and even tho she doesn't use urina said her brother said the Purina plant was cleaner than the the human food plants he inspects.

But truth be told, eveyone should use what their dog does best on, unlesss they hve no choice. Like I did not want to use the Science Deit Rd for KayCee or the KD for Buck, but I did, and they did what they were suppose to do.

Jut wondering how many recalls Science Diet has had? I can't recall any, but I miss a lot of stuff.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mako's surgeon recommends Science Diet for his joints...he had surgery on both elbows in February. I give him 50% Eukanuba lamb & Rice and 50% Science diet for joint care with Dasaquin daily. We want his elbows to have the best chance considering he is now 75 pounds and not even a year old yet! Baloo our past golden was always on Eukanuba and had no issues with skin problems and had a beautiful coat!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GingersMommy said:


> I don't believe he is trying to pull one over on me. I hear vets don't get alot of education on nutrition. He feeds his dogs Science Diet. Which back to the old "if it works for you" thing. After reading about dog foods (I might have been better off not too lol) I don't think SD is that great.


Is your vet checking in house, in his own clinic, or is he using a test that is sent out to a lab for analysis? Our vet always sends fecal samples where giardia is suspected out to a lab (IDEXX or Antech, can't remember), and it takes a couple of days to get results. You'll get more accurate results that way IMO.
Since your pup is so young, I would give odds it's a resistant parasitic infection of some sort.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Is your vet checking in house, in his own clinic, or is he using a test that is sent out to a lab for analysis? Our vet always sends fecal samples where giardia is suspected out to a lab (IDEXX or Antech, can't remember), and it takes a couple of days to get results. You'll get more accurate results that way IMO.
> Since your pup is so young, I would give odds it's a resistant parasitic infection of some sort.


I very much agree with this recommendation. When my lab was a puppy she had a very resistant parasitic infection that did not show up in the quick in-house vet lab tests. However, it was discovered with the more in-depth lab tests done at a speciality lab facility.

Also, if I could collect a dollar for every time I read about Blue Buffalo causing loose stools or diarrhea (especially in young dogs), I'd have a nice little sum saved up. I come across the same comments on a number of forums.

Sometimes, simplicity of a kibble can be the best answer for some dogs. That's why formulas like California Natural Chicken Meal & Rice Puppy (or the lamb formula) can really settle things down for a dog. They're basically a meat-based one protein, rice, some kind of fat, and a vitamin/mineral package . . . period.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

He checked in his office. Found them last week and put her on the Met. Rechecked on Monday and didnt' see any. 

I need to go buy new food tomorrow and I still have no idea what to get. Was sold on Nutro til I found out about their vit k.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

GingersMommy said:


> I need to go buy new food tomorrow and I still have no idea what to get. Was sold on Nutro til I found out about their vit k.


Are you referring to menadione? It's just a synthetic vitamin K precursor. People get in an uproar because it's poisonous in large quantities, but so are a lot of vitamins.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Dogs stomachs can be funny things. My rough Collie, Deja, had a very sensitive stomach. We lived with constant diarrhea, no cause. When she was four we moved to MI and when my son got a whippet for junior showmanship, same thing. Eve, the whippet was co-owned with a vet who showed. She was a puppy back from his original line. But the diarrhea... Both dogs had been on every good brand around back then to no avail. The vet had me put them both on Sam's Club Performance. Talk about greasy!!! But, no diarrhea! Nice firm stools and weight gain. I still can't figure that one out, but it worked. You may just have to try different brands and find if something works.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

MyBentley said:


> I very much agree with this recommendation. When my lab was a puppy she had a very resistant parasitic infection that did not show up in the quick in-house vet lab tests. However, it was discovered with the more in-depth lab tests done at a speciality lab facility.
> 
> Also, if I could collect a dollar for every time I read about Blue Buffalo causing loose stools or diarrhea (especially in young dogs), I'd have a nice little sum saved up. I come across the same comments on a number of forums.
> 
> Sometimes, simplicity of a kibble can be the best answer for some dogs. That's why formulas like California Natural Chicken Meal & Rice Puppy (or the lamb formula) can really settle things down for a dog. They're basically a meat-based one protein, rice, some kind of fat, and a vitamin/mineral package . . . period.


i agree about Blue Buffalo. Go with a simple food without all the added fruits, vegetables, sometimes all the ingredients look good but its just too much for their stomachs to handle.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking at innova and avoderm now.


----------

